# Que a mí me rendían



## mraymond

Hola foreros, 

Traduzco una novela y esta frase no entiendo

Context: a woman is describing a man she is going into business with and who she later falls in love with: 

Despachabamos nuestras ideas sobre el negocio y luego hablabamos de otras cosas, *que a mi me rendian... *

What exactly is the phrase in bold saying: *...which exhausted me? which overcame me? *... 

I understand that rendirse is usually to give up or give in, but this construction is confusing.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Mister Draken

Sin mayor contexto, por "me rendían" entiendo "me superaban" (en el sentido de cansar o de ser algo demasiado, de no poder lidiar con eso).


----------



## maidinbedlam

También puede ser en el sentido amoroso, como "me dejaban sin voluntad ante él". Pero no podemos estar seguros sin saber qué viene a continuación. ¿mraymond, tienes algún detalle más que pueda ayudarnos?


----------



## mraymond

Mister Draken said:


> Sin mayor contexto, por "me rendían" entiendo "me superaban" (en el sentido de cansar o de ser algo demasiado, de no poder lidiar con eso).


Ah, OK. Like "overwhelmed." Tiene much sentido en contexto. 

Gracias!



maidinbedlam said:


> También puede ser en el sentido amoroso, como "me dejaban sin voluntad ante él". Pero no podemos estar seguros sin saber qué viene a continuación. ¿mraymond, tienes algún detalle más que pueda ayudarnos?


maidinbedlam: 

En la novella, es una muchacha que empieza una negocio con este hombre que es feo fisicalmente y con un caracter mas bien dificil. Toda la frase es: 

Despachabamos nuestras ideas sobre el negocio y luego hablabamos de otras cosas, *que a mi me rendian*: tenia una capacidad asombrosa para articular ideas al vuelo, que luego defendia con vehemencia de tigre.

Maybe these "things" are overwhelming her in sense that she is falling in love with him?


----------



## sound shift

mraymond said:


> Maybe these "things" are overwhelming her in sense that she is falling in love with him?


I don't think so, because the reasons why she was overwhelmed are set out after the colon, and it's difficult (for me, at least) to see how the behaviour described would make the man attractive.


----------



## mraymond

sound shift said:


> I don't think so, because the reasons why she was overwhelmed are set out after the colon, and it's difficult (for me, at least) to see how the behaviour described would make the man attractive.


Yes, that makes sense. So "overwhelmed" in a negative sense, like flustered, or confounded


----------



## maidinbedlam

Just to clarify, "tenía una capacidad asombrosa, etc" is positive,  not negative. The man is described as a clever and sensible speaker, in my opinion. I think she means that he was vehement at discussing topics that she soon felt were too much for her.


----------



## Circunflejo

mraymond said:


> Maybe these "things" are overwhelming her in sense that she is falling in love with him


She isn't falling in love with him, but with his ideas, so to speak. She was in love with his ideas. Just a possible reading though.


----------



## elroy

…that captivated/riveted me


----------



## mraymond

elroy said:


> …that captivated/riveted me


I like this idea. Is this an accurate translation of me rendian? Tambien el autor podria estar un poco ambiguoso con el frase, no?


----------



## LVRBC

If you want to be informal, you could translate this as "...that blew me away."


----------



## mraymond

Gracias a todos! Muchas ideas buenas!


----------



## Ballenero

Creo que está usando rendir con este significado:
4. tr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Dar fruto o utilidad.

Está diciendo que ella sacaba provecho de lo que él decía, ella aprendía de lo que le contaba.


----------



## mraymond

Ballenero said:


> Creo que está usando rendir con este significado:
> 4. tr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Dar fruto o utilidad.
> 
> Está diciendo que ella sacaba provecho de lo que él decía, ella aprendía de lo que le contaba.


Ballenero, interesante. Voy a pensarlo. Eso funcionaria en contexto, pero "overwhelmed" parece a mi mejor.

Gracias a todos!

_Moderator's note
Reply to deleted post also deleted.
Bevj_


----------



## jasminasul

Another option could be "swept me away". With the context we have, I would go with message #8.


maidinbedlam said:


> "tenía una capacidad asombrosa, etc" is positive


So is "al vuelo". If you say that somebody "coge algo al vuelo" you are saying that he or she has a keen intellect. She's falling in love with his mind.


----------



## elroy

maidinbedlam said:


> "tenía una capacidad asombrosa, etc" is positive, not negative. The man is described as a clever and sensible speaker, in my opinion.





jasminasul said:


> If you say that somebody "coge algo al vuelo" you are saying that he or she has a keen intellect. She's falling in love with his mind.


These are positive.



maidinbedlam said:


> I think she means that he was vehement at discussing topics that she soon felt were too much for her.


This is negative.

Is it positive or negative?

Other options, if it's positive:
"swept me off my feet" (similar to "swept me away")
"which I was smitten by" (old-fashioned/literary)


----------



## jasminasul

We don't have all the context and, most importantly, we don't know the nationality of the author.


----------



## mraymond

jasminasul said:


> We don't have all the context and, most importantly, we don't know the nationality of the author.


The author is Mexican. 

Elroy: Whether the details are positive or negative, "overwhelmed" would still work. One can be overwhelmed in positive or negative ways. And I tend to like the ambiguity. That is part of this author's style.


----------



## Marsianitoh

We need more context, with what we've got it's impossible to rule out the meaning of " tire".   However,  as I see it,  it could well mean:
...that brought down my defences.
He is ugly and difficult ( a big no, no) but his quick mind, his opinions and the way he defends them ( which she describes positively)  make her give in and fall for him.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

_*which captivated me*_

@mraymond, if this moment marks the beginning of her falling in love with him, than I recommend something more romantic than "overwhelmed", which used on its own in this context does seem negative (to be positive, it would need something more like "overwhelmed with his brilliance").  It's important that you decide/determine if this was a turning point in her feelings, a very special moment, because the progression to love -- or it's sudden taking hold -- should be conveyed, unambiguously, in the translation.

This is a tough nut to crack since, even if she doesn't recognize until later that she's in love with him, she may at this moment be captivated by his verbal pyrotechnics.  If his talk merely exhausts her or tires her out, or overwhelms her, then I wonder about the author's use of _rendir_, i.e., why not _a mí me cansaban _or _a mí me agobiaban.  _On the other hand, why not _a mí me capturaban _if my interpretation/translation is legit.  

This is delightfully ambiguous!


----------



## sound shift

mraymond said:


> Context: a woman is describing a man she is going into business with and who she *later* falls in love with:
> 
> Despachabamos nuestras ideas sobre el negocio y luego hablabamos de otras cosas, *que a mi me rendian... *


Does "later" mean "at the time of the scene described here", or subsequently?


----------



## Marsianitoh

It's pretty clear,  she falls for him head over heels:
vidas perpendiculares


----------



## Ballenero

mraymond said:


> overwhelmed" would still work.


Solo quiero dejar constancia de que a mí no me parece acertado.
En el uso moderno de rendir, ella debería ser el sujeto: yo me rendía.
A mí me rendían, por lo que veo en Google books, es un uso anticuado que dejo de emplearse al final del siglo XIX.


----------



## Mister Draken

Ballenero said:


> Solo quiero dejar constancia de que a mí no me parece acertado.
> En el uso moderno de rendir, ella debería ser el sujeto: yo me rendía.
> A mí me rendían, por lo que veo en Google books, es un uso anticuado que dejo de emplearse al final del siglo XIX.



Estoy de acuerdo, después de haber leído todo el hilo.
Ahora bien, el Diccionario de americanismos tiene una acepción que tal vez sea la empleada aquí, pero sin leer todo lo dicho en la novela, la relación que se va construyendo entre esos dos personajes, es muy difícil saber si podría ser adecuada.



.1.intr. _Mx_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _PR_, _Ec:O_, _Pe_, _Ur._ Ser suficiente o bastante para algún fin.


Quiero decir, esas cosas sobre las cuales hablaban eran suficientes para ella.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Ballenero said:


> Creo que está usando rendir con este significado:
> 4. tr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Dar fruto o utilidad.
> 
> Está diciendo que ella sacaba provecho de lo que él decía, ella aprendía de lo que le contaba.


This may fit the context.  In the one quote I found online (below) the expression has a somewhat similar meaning


mraymond said:


> Despachábamos nuestras ideas sobre el negocio y luego hablábamos de otras cosas, *que a mi me rendían*: tenia una capacidad asombrosa para articular ideas al vuelo, que luego defendía con vehemencia de tigre.


Through him, she was exposed to ideas that benefitted her, or were meant to benefit her.
Possible translations: 
_*that benefitted me
that were rewarding for me*_


> Tenga usted, señora, este anillo diorido, 14 por un solo Dios, venga usted conmigo. —Yo no quiero, ciego, el anillo diorido, 16 por un solo Dios, andaré un poquito. De duques y condes fui muy pretendida ¡8 y ahora de un ciego véxome rendida. Nunca he visto ciego con máis fantásia, 20 tra¡ anillos de oro *que a mí me rendían.*
> --LOS ROMANCES TRADICIONALES DE GALICIA: CATÁLOGO EJEMPLIFICADO DE SUS TEMAS


En esta canción, parece significar _entregar _en el sentido de _give/present_


> _8. tr. entregar. Rindió el alma a Dios.  DLE, rendir, 8_





Ballenero said:


> A mí me rendían, por lo que veo en Google books, es un uso anticuado que dejo de emplearse al final del siglo XIX


¿Puedes proveer una(s) cita(s)?


----------



## Marsianitoh

What's the problem? Rendir means " someter a una persona o cosa al dominio de otra", él con sus palabras conseguía que ella no pudiera resistirse, se quedaba embobada. Con su forma de ser consiguió tenerla comiendo de su mano. Vamos, que el hablaba y a ella se le caían las bragas,  pero dicho en fino. Those other things they spoke about after dicussing bussiness enthralled her. She was in his thrall.
rendir


----------



## Ballenero

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Puedes proveer una(s) cita(s)?


Si las tuviera ya las habría mostrado.
Lo que digo es que me parece raro decirlo así: él a mí me rindió,
Lo normal es: yo me rendí a él,
o en participio: estoy rendido.

El primero, veo que lo usan en libros anteriores al s.XX, por ejemplo Benito Perez Galdós,
después, ya no he encontrado esa forma de usarlo.

Por otro lado, me parece que la información que ha dado la consultante o cómo la ha dado, ha sugestionado las respuestas.
Al decir que ella se enamora de él, todos han pensado que ocurría justo en ese momento.
A mí no me convence que eso sea un enamoramiento.
Puedo estar equivocado pero yo no veo esto:
_Despachábamos nuestras ideas sobre el negocio y luego hablabamos de otras cosas que a mí me sometían a su dominio._

Si estuviera recitando poesía o algo así, vale pero solo están hablando.


----------



## OtroLencho

Ballenero said:


> Creo que está usando rendir con este significado:
> 4. tr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Dar fruto o utilidad.
> 
> Está diciendo que ella sacaba provecho de lo que él decía, ella aprendía de lo que le contaba.



Llego tarde a este hilo, pero esa fue la primera idea que se me ocurrió; en México, por lo menos, es muy común decir algo como "Con mejores herramientas, nos rindió más el tiempo."


----------



## mraymond

OtroLencho said:


> Llego tarde a este hilo, pero esa fue la primera idea que se me ocurrió; en México, por lo menos, es muy común decir algo como "Con mejores herramientas, nos rindió más el tiempo."


OrtroLencho: interesante, exactamente que quiere decir con: "...nos rindio mas el tiempo?" Y que es el sujeto del verbo en este ejemplo? In other words, how would you say that in English?

Thanks to all for pushing this around. It seems this phrase is a lot more complicated than I initially thought.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Acabo de mandarle un correo electrónico al autor pidiendo ayuda a entender la frase.  Me contestó así:


> Paula,
> 
> Creo que lo que dice es que las otras cosas que le decía él a ella cuando hablaban, hacían que ella se fuera rindiendo.
> 
> Pero es como si fuera el libro de otro. Lo escribí hace dos vidas y un montón de años. *Si me mandas el número de página en la próxima hora *--salgo al aeropuerto en una hora y media y no vuelvo hasta mediados de enero--, podría confirmarlo.
> 
> Saludos, gracias por el interés,
> 
> Á.


¿Alguien sabe en qué página está el pasaje?  Nos queda como media hora


----------



## Mister Draken

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Acabo de mandarle un correo electrónico al autor pidiendo ayuda a entender la frase.  Me contestó así:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe en qué página está el pasaje?  Nos queda como media hora



Página 176


----------



## rajulbat

mraymond said:


> OrtroLencho: interesante, exactamente que quiere decir con: "...nos rindio mas el tiempo?" Y que es el sujeto del verbo en este ejemplo? In other words, how would you say that in English?
> 
> Thanks to all for pushing this around. It seems this phrase is a lot more complicated than I initially thought.


Significa que pudieron sacar mayor provecho del tiempo gracias a las herramientas.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

La respuesta del autor:


> ¡Claro! Es la historia de san Pablo. Eso dice. Que las cosas que él decía cuando no estaba hablando de negocios la hacían irse enamorando de
> él.
> 
> ¡Ella es tan obviamente yo! Cada que lo vuelvo a leer me vuelve a enloquecer. Era un sociópata y un genio, un radical que nunca vamos a terminar de entender.
> 
> Ojalá la ayuda sirva,
> 
> Á.


La traducción por la que me decanto:


Marsianitoh said:


> *[which] enthralled [me]💖*


----------



## elroy

…mesmerized me


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elroy said:


> …mesmerized me


No doubt.  But bear in mind, _a mí me rendían _is also an event of the heart


----------



## Mister Draken

Yo traduciría con un verbo que significara "embelesar" o "subyugar".


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Mister Draken said:


> Yo traduciría con un verbo que significara "embelesar" o "subyugar".


That would most likely be_ enchant, enrapture, entrance, charm, _or


elroy said:


> *captivate*


Here are my thoughts and feelings about these options:

_Charm _and _enchant _are relative lightweights, used heavily in fairy tales and children's literature and film.
_Entrance _is similar to _mesmerize; _it brings to mind the stare characteristic of a hypnotized state -- not too sexy.

In _captivate, _he holds her attention captive, and ultimately (and metaphorically) her.  But it is not dark and thrilling as are _enthrall _or _enrapture, _and it is less romantic than _enthrall

Enrapture _is a good candidate, being powerful, dark, and all-encompassing.  But there's a problem:  because _rapture_ is wrapped up in it, it is reminiscent of


> *: *a mystical experience in which the spirit is exalted to a knowledge of divine things   --Merriam-Webster, rapture, 2b



I've convinced myself again that _enthrall _is the best stand-in for the author's interpretation of the fragment of interest.  It's heavy, dark, powerful, and all-encompassing, and it doesn't conjure any (f)airy, above-the-neck, supernatural or divine phenomena.  It inserts nothing more into the text than what is suggested by the original, and it is of the same register.  What's more, there's something reassuring about a native Spanish speaker who's bilingual asserting that "she was in his thrall", and well in advance of Enrigue's communication.  👏👏 for @Marsianitoh

Acabo de recibir la respuesta del autor a mi solicitación de sugerencias:


> Me decanto por las traducciones _which enthralled me/which captivated me_.  ¿Tienes otra sugerencia?





> Aprendí leyendo a Borges que una traducción es un original, Paula. Es tu voz y tu oído, no la mía. Así que la que te suene a ti es la buena. Así hago con Natasha: aclaro y matizo y resuelvo dudas, pero es su voz.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Á.


Entiendan que empecé esta correspondencia así (abajo).  No fingí ser la traductora del libro.


> Estimado Profesor Enrigue,
> 
> Somos miembros(as) de un foro de traducción español-inglés en wordreference.com (WR).  Estamos luchando para entender qué significa la frase en negrita en esta cita y a encontrar una traducción de ella al inglés.
> 
> Despachábamos nuestras ideas sobre el negocio y luego hablábamos de otras cosas, *que a mi me rendían*: tenía una capacidad asombrosa para articular ideas al vuelo, que luego defendía con vehemencia de tigre.
> 
> Aquí está el hilo en WR que trata de este pasaje:
> Que a mí me rendían
> 
> Le agradecemos cualquier ayuda que nos pueda brindar.
> 
> Saludos cordiales,
> Paula Bergen en nombre de todos/as que han contribuido al hilo


----------

